# ONR ==> B&Q Tile sponge



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I read good things at DW about the B&Q Tile sponge. Since I do not live in the UK, I wonder if the average Tile sponge at the DIY is as good.

The one of €2.25 ==> http://www.voordeelmuis.nl/cgi-bin/v.cgi?a=w&w=157&q=hydro spons ????


----------



## HebdenDave (Mar 7, 2011)

Black Widow said:


> I read good things at DW about the B&Q Tile sponge. Since I do not live in the UK, I wonder if the average Tile sponge at the DIY is as good.
> 
> The one of €2.25 ==> http://www.voordeelmuis.nl/cgi-bin/v.cgi?a=w&w=157&q=hydro spons ????


Looks good - not sure on the Dutch for "grout" (the stuff between the tiles) but that's the one you want 

Dave


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Black Widow said:


> I wonder if the average Tile sponge at the DIY is as good.


As long as it's not made of quite hard cellulose and will soften well when loaded
with liquid, then you should be fine. If you can almost squeeze it flat between
thumb and forefinger, it should be soft enough and have sufficient air space
within it for a good capilliary action.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Louis71 (May 5, 2011)

Hi,

The "hydrospons" sold by Hornbach is what I use with ONR. It's pretty good even though it is a bit bulky. It's definitely a very soft sponge. (tbh I haven't tried the zymöl- or the dodo-sponge.....yet..)

Gr. Louis


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

They aren't the best, I think it would do. I find them rather hard, Zymol are much softer.

I bought another type of grout sponge from Hornbach which is better, even softer than Zymol but with tighter cell structure. Maybe you'll find those. They are white and bigger than the ones you mentioned; cheaper too, half price I think.


----------

